# New Team member with scheduling issue



## eeeeeeeekimnew (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi! Im brand new to Target, and i have my first day tomorrow. I got my trainee schedule yesterday but now I have a family issue and am going to be gone for 2 of the days i'm scheduled to work in the first week. My orientation lady told me to talk to someone on my first shift but im terrified. am I going to get fired on the spot because its my first week and I already need to leave? I hate being a bother but i wont even be in the state. Although I am 18, they are considering me a minor, does that change anything? like my parents are the one making these decisions to leave town for a family situation and not me?


----------



## MrT (Apr 17, 2022)

It doesnt look good.  Idk what family issue it is if its serious im sorry to here.  Im sure theyll accommodate you but it may make you seem less realiable.  Doubt they would just fire you over this.


----------



## NKG (Apr 17, 2022)

eeeeeeeekimnew said:


> Hi! Im brand new to Target, and i have my first day tomorrow. I got my trainee schedule yesterday but now I have a family issue and am going to be gone for 2 of the days i'm scheduled to work in the first week. My orientation lady told me to talk to someone on my first shift but im terrified. am I going to get fired on the spot because its my first week and I already need to leave? I hate being a bother but i wont even be in the state. Although I am 18, they are considering me a minor, does that change anything? like my parents are the one making these decisions to leave town for a family situation and not me?


Call the store, explain your situation. Explain that you are happy to work in 2 days. I think if you don't say anything that will get you fired.


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 17, 2022)

If they are willing to work it out with you, I suggest you keep day off requests to a minimum, especially during the rest of your first 90 days.  After all, they wouldn’t be hiring if they didn’t need people.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 19, 2022)

If you talk to your leaders about it, you should be fine. Assuming they don't suck.

It's amazing how many people no call/no show during training and don't get fired. If you have a legit family emergency and need to go out of town for it, they shouldn't hold it against you. Now, make sure you're doing your best for the rest of your 90, because they'll happily use it as part of their excuse to not keep you if they don't want to, but if you're good otherwise it should be fine. Especially since you're a minor. Only assholes hold it against a high school student whose parents take them out of town for a family issue. If they fire you for it, consider it a blessing and find a job someplace better.


----------



## eeeeeeeekimnew (Apr 19, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> If you talk to your leaders about it, you should be fine. Assuming they don't suck.
> 
> It's amazing how many people no call/no show during training and don't get fired. If you have a legit family emergency and need to go out of town for it, they shouldn't hold it against you. Now, make sure you're doing your best for the rest of your 90, because they'll happily use it as part of their excuse to not keep you if they don't want to, but if you're good otherwise it should be fine. Especially since you're a minor. Only assholes hold it against a high school student whose parents take them with out of town for a family issue. If they fire you for it, consider it a blessing and find a job someplace better.


Agreed, I talked to my leader yesterday who said he would contact our scheduling guy, although he was busy so i'm not sure if he remembered to do that or not.. but I think I did all i could on my part. I don't intend on taking other days off except my graduation day. I am leaving for college in August so i'm not aiming to be hired after this seasonal position, i just want to do my best work while I can be here. I just don't want to be making anyone's job harder!! Thank you sm for the response


----------

